# Looking for Christie Acres Elephant garlic...



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

After losing my twin, I wanted to honor her memory. I know many people bought her Elephant garlic over the years she sold them here. I am hoping to locate some to grow again at my home. Since my garden beds were overgrown with ivy from neighbors tossing clippings into them. I lost all my garlic and have to start over. My neighbor here on the island just gave me my German Purple Striped garlic he found growing in his overgrown garden bed! It was from the previous owners growing my garlic there several years ago! I just need to find her Elephant Garlic to establish my memory garlic bed I will be planting. She so loved her garlic and did an amazing job growing mine prior to her move to Sequim. 

Happy to buy and pay postage. 

Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

milangucip said:


> hello if u are still looking kindly text me on (606) 266-6640


CAUTION!!!!!!


----------

